# 11/19 report



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

got out for a couple hrs this afternoon,same spot,no minnies this time.slow is all i can say,just about had 2 let it lay on the bottom an just nudge it along as slow as you can stand it lol most of the fish i got 2day the jig was layin on the bottom an you would just feel a little weight when you go 2 move it.
caught 2 smallies(1 10'' an 1 13''),1 lg mouth (14'')1 spotted 10'',a few nice crappie 5 keepers an around 15 or so saugers with 2 keepers in the bunch(1 15'' an 1 16 1/2'').
all fish were got 1/16oz heads an 3'' white or glow tails,6' medlite lighting rod,
6# excel line on a mitchel u/l reel.
twister


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> got out for a couple hrs this afternoon,same spot,no minnies this time.slow is all i can say,just about had 2 let it lay on the bottom an just nudge it along as slow as you can stand it lol most of the fish i got 2day the jig was layin on the bottom an you would just feel a little weight when you go 2 move it.
> caught 2 smallies(1 10'' an 1 13''),1 lg mouth (14'')1 spotted 10'',a few nice crappie 5 keepers an around 15 or so saugers with 2 keepers in the bunch(1 15'' an 1 16 1/2'').
> all fish were got 1/16oz heads an 3'' white or glow tails,6' medlite lighting rod,
> 6# excel line on a mitchel u/l reel.
> twister


Any amount of current left down there twister? Gonna try to launch out of toronto this weekend. How's the water clarity? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> got out for a couple hrs this afternoon,same spot,no minnies this time.slow is all i can say,just about had 2 let it lay on the bottom an just nudge it along as slow as you can stand it lol most of the fish i got 2day the jig was layin on the bottom an you would just feel a little weight when you go 2 move it.
> caught 2 smallies(1 10'' an 1 13''),1 lg mouth (14'')1 spotted 10'',a few nice crappie 5 keepers an around 15 or so saugers with 2 keepers in the bunch(1 15'' an 1 16 1/2'').
> all fish were got 1/16oz heads an 3'' white or glow tails,6' medlite lighting rod,
> 6# excel line on a mitchel u/l reel.
> twister


Hello Mr. T
Congrats on another fine day! I like the mix bag.
Are you going out tomorrow? If so,,, can I join you?
I have a bunch of fatheads left over from one awesome upper NC fishing day. As I posted, most of the guys up here, caught over limits. Over 20 sauger for me!!! (I'm still excited 'cause I usually don't do so good casting!)
We had to cast out far and crank kinda fast! Those sauger wanted to chase it. And WE couldn't catch anything on white twisters!

Well, If I don't hear from you, I'll be above the dam, somewhere.
Thanks for the report.
Jer


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

bad bub,not much current,got good color ,could see rocks in about 2'' or so.
doboy,not sure at this time wifes only day off till deer season starts an she wants 2 go shoot her slug gun,she didn't get a shot with it last yr, but used her wolf 2 get her a deer in muzzleloader season.if i do get out it will be in the afternoon around 2or so.theres a old guy up there mr baker he'll be there 4 sure., he drives a little tan nissan.real nice guy, just watch him,he knows the place hes taught me alot and i've learned alot just watching him lol
tell him big jim sent you lol he'll know you are talking about.
mrtwister_jbo

ps if you go there be prepared 4 a lot of snags lol a lot of snags #6 hook an a real small split just enough to get it down or a lite jighead 16oz or less


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks twister! Been wondering if you were still fishing. I tried to put the boat in last weekend but it was still too fast and muddy. Lasted 20 min. And put it back on the trailer and headed for highlandtown. Hopefully i'll be able to give it a shot and report back with something good.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Thanks twister! Been wondering if you were still fishing. I tried to put the boat in last weekend but it was still too fast and muddy. Lasted 20 min. And put it back on the trailer and headed for highlandtown. Hopefully i'll be able to give it a shot and report back with something good.
> 
> Hello BB,
> JBERTIN and I might be boating this Friday,,,, weather permitting, so we're interested in what you find, thanks. He LOVES those Vibes.
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OH YA,,, I met a fine gentleman from Toronto, Yesterday. HE TOOK ME TO SCHOOL!
He landed about 40 sauger and one fine looking +- 30" MUSKY!
He through it back before we could get PICS,,,, 'To brag at the GREENUP GUYS!!! 
This guy will most likely start posting on OGF (He never heard of it, lol)
I hope he joins us. Good People.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I won't get out till atleast friday. But i'll keep in touch. The season on the river is far from over.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I won't get out till atleast friday. But i'll keep in touch. The season on the river is far from over.
> 
> We (4) did awfull today. 1 eye, 5 sauger & 1 smallie!
> What a difference a day makes! Not 1 hit from 8 to 2pm!
> ...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The way I see it, the season " on the river " lasts until at least late March and just starts _all over again _for another species in another spot! As for the Muskie, I too was there and watched the fight and him landing it...so it did happen. And Jerry, I still think that is what I had on earlier that I said felt like a log and left me with a "cut line". On a side note, sounds like it was *very slow* down there today...or in other words...I didn't miss much.But than again, I did way better than most others for 2 days.............


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

If I manage to catch some sleep between getting off duty and sunrise I might go down and hit the OH side tomorrow morning! First time down in awhile so hope things start heating up!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Bad Bub said:
> 
> 
> > I won't get out till atleast friday. But i'll keep in touch. The season on the river is far from over.
> ...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, the weatherman was a few hours off on his weather forecast. But I went anyway. Managed only 2 smallmouth. First one was 2# even, the second one went 2.1lbs. Had a few other bites, but they just wouldn't eat it. Caught them both on a dropshot in 14 fow behind big current breaks. The wind was absolutely brutal! I'm sure it cost me a few fish because it was so hard to feel bites. But, it was a heck of a lot better than black friday shopping! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

